# Fishing Pawleys island in August



## sharkdrake (Jul 19, 2017)

Planning on a vacation to Pawley's in August and am looking for fishing info. See there are inlets at both ends in island so is one end better than the other? Are the inlets good to fish? Like to shark fish in evening and do some flounder, trout and drum during light hours. Where would be the best areas to try for these types of fishing? Also is the 3rd street access the only area to park to fish the north end?


----------

